# Guess what we found? Pictures added



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I went out back this morning to let the horse out of the barn, and I saw something next to the fence. OH MY GOSH. it is a Fawn. Well I go back inside to tell my daughter to see, she was like "The deer? I saw her this morning". 
I go in and get the camera to take pictures. My daughter said she was about 10 feet from her. Well as I got closer to her and my darn dog went to chase her, I realized that she is hurt. She has a very nasty cut on her Right hip, that same knees were really swollen along with the Left front. Poor baby, she is in a lot of pain.

Well I just called the Department of Wildlife to have them come take care of her. I just wonder if she will be able to taken somewhere to be healed, but I really think they might just have to shoot her.

I can not post a picture because I left my memory card reader at home. I will have to post them a little later after my daughter brings it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Guess what we found?*

What a poor baby - I hope that they are able to help her.

BTW - "To let my horse out of the bar" :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Guess what we found?*

OOPS, I did change it. As far as I know he does not frequent the bar.

Well i just got off the phone with the Department of wildlife, and they told me to just leave her there. Go ahead and make sure there is water and food for her, but he did not want to do anything as long as she could still move on her own. He said that if she gets worse to call him and he would come out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess what we found?*



> OOPS, I did change it. As far as I know he does not frequent the bar.


 how do you change it after you already send it?? or can we do it not being moderators?  just wonderin..... :shades:

I am so sorry to hear the poor little fawn is hurt...  :worried: ....but I worry about dogs and predators.........I wonder if mom is around?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Guess what we found?*



toth boer goats said:


> > OOPS, I did change it. As far as I know he does not frequent the bar.
> 
> 
> how do you change it after you already send it?? or can we do it not being moderators?  just wonderin..... :shades:


 On my screen on the Tight side by the Quote, is also a edit button. Try that. I am not to worried about anything getting her, my dogs will not let anything get near her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess what we found?*



> I am not to worried about anything getting her, my dogs will not let anything get near her.


that is good to know.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is how I found her this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is really cute......  ........but ouch that wound looks painful......


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

What a sweetheart  
Candy :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a cute little muley deer. I love their big ears!!!

So how does your horse like the bar tonight??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How is the little one today?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Guess what we found?*



toth boer goats said:


> > OOPS, I did change it. As far as I know he does not frequent the bar.
> 
> 
> how do you change it after you already send it?? or can we do it not being moderators?  just wonderin..... :shades:


ok when looking at your post go to the top far right and you will see "edit" and "quote"

on others posts you will only see "quote" so you can quote them just like I quoted you (incuding your name and all).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> haha


 :?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

diagram.. it made me laugh


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures speak a thousand words. Sometimes explaining it isnt enough. I love pictures


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Stacey. I new you would be able to take care of that.

Allison, he (the horse), is really enjoying the bar. HAHA. What is sad is he is really old and he is my rescue guy. He does stagger aroung now days. My DH even told me last weekend, "If you watch Kaluaha he looks like he is staggering around, Do you put whiskey in his feed"?. Now how weird is that?

The deer was gone when we got home. My daughter was driving home and she said she is pretty sure she saw her. She was afraid that she was going to get hit by a car because she was not moving very well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I hope that she makes it - but if not - know that she is keeping the circle of life going.

Hoping for the best! :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is a cute little thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The deer was gone when we got home. My daughter was driving home and she said she is pretty sure she saw her. She was afraid that she was going to get hit by a car because she was not moving very well.


If the fawn is in a dangerous situation ....jeopardizing the safety of her and people...can't the Department of Wildlife do something then? :worried: 
just wondering?


----------

